
Not Everyone Needs to Learn How to Program - dooskington
http://dooskington.com/not-everyone-needs-to-learn-how-to-program/
======
anttuofbodom
I disagree. When I look at people shouting at their laptop or mobile phone
because "this shit doesn't do what I want", I wish they were exposed at least
to a little bit of programming. It changes the way you think. You think in a
more logical way, you become better at solving problems. So next time when
this shit doesn't do what they want, they might think of a way to work around
it. Life is more pleasant when you don't fight the technology but try to
understand it instead. If you learn how to drive a car, you should learn how
the engine works. Makes you a better driver.

~~~
dooskington
That is a very good point.

However, programming, while a valuable skill in and of itself, sacrificing
more fundamental academics in order to make room for it isn't the way to go.

